# Al Gores Film



## webbie (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm had a change of mind. I am going to see the Gore film!

I read an article by Lawrence Lessig, another one of those internet "inventors" (his credentials are too long to list here), in which he says it is one of the most powerful presentations he has ever seen. Coming from a guy like Lessig, this says a lot! So, I'm going to open my normally closed mind and see the film.

    "Even if you want to reject the argument, understand it first."

                     -- Lawrence Lessig on "An Inconvenient Truth"
------------------------------------------------
See this film ASAP and spread the word
Look, I know you may not agree with Al Gore's beliefs, but this is not a political issue (at least it shouldn't be). And even if you want to refute the contents of the presentation/film, shouldn't you see it first? 
------------------------------------------------
Yes, with Hearth.com going "green" and the problems of the world today, I think I owe Al a listening to.


----------



## PutnamJct (Jul 6, 2006)

So????? What did you think?


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 6, 2006)

i saw it and it's a good movie it dose show the truth about whats happening to our environment. i hope we all make changes in the right direction

thanks
Jason


----------



## webbie (Jul 10, 2006)

PutnamJct said:
			
		

> So????? What did you think?



Didn't see it yet, but have read a number of other reviews from all sorts of folks - even movie critics that were very impressed and called it life-changing.

We'll never get anywhere by shooting EVERY messenger, and if Gore can succeed at educating millions about what most of use already know (excess resource consumption), then that is a good thing.


----------



## webbie (Jul 10, 2006)

Lawrence Lessig
"Special Master" for the prosecution in the Microsoft Monopoly Trial
Professor of Law at Stanford - Previously at Harvard
Founder of Stanford Center for Internet and Society
Clerked for Justice Antonio Scalia
Board of:
Electronic Frontier Foundation
Creative Commons Project (copyright alternative)

and much more...

Suffice it to say this is an educated and accomplished man who is doing a lot of good for the internet!

It does say something when a fella of this stature sees the movie and is deeply moved.

BTW, he is a liberal - but was a conservative first!

"Lessig is considered a liberal, but he clerked for two influential conservative judges: Richard Posner and Justice Antonin Scalia. He is married to human rights lawyer Bettina Neuefeind and they have a son, Willem Dakota Neuefeind Lessig, who was born on September 7, 2003 [1].

Lessig has emphasized in interviews that his philosophy experience at Cambridge radically changed his values and career path. Previously, he had held strong conservative or libertarian political views, desired a career in business, was a highly active Teenage Republican and almost pursued a Republican political career. What had intended to be a year abroad at Cambridge convinced him instead to stay another two years to complete an undergraduate degree in philosophy there and develop his new liberal political values"

Ahh, they all learn sooner or later...and so it will unfold......


----------

